# Need Help Making Cannabutter & Chocolate Chip Cookies



## ShadowX (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm planning on making about 10-12 chocolate chip cookies for a long (5+ hr) bus trip. It's for 3 people including me. I have around 3.5 grams of pretty good bud. We don't want to be extremely ripped to the stage where you start vomiting and stuff so I'm thinking only 0.3-0.4 gram per cookie. I want to make 10-12 cookies (some for the way back as well). I've read up on this site how to make cannabutter and I think I've got a decent grasp of it but I've never seen a guide where people use only 3.5 grams or a small amount so I'm kind of confused...everyone seems to be using ounces. This is only just a small amount I want so if anyone can post me a guide or provide any help/tips I'd be thankful. Also if anyone has a amazing chocolate chip cookie recipe.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## gurn (Jan 24, 2010)

You need to use 1 stick of butter and all of your weed and make it into cannabutter first. Follow this simple receipe for canna butter. 1 cup of water to almost boiling add to that your ground very fine in a coffee grinder weed and 1 stick of butter. simmer almost covered or it will boil over.Make sure you do not boil it.Stir often and simmer for a min of 2 hours. Then take cheese cloth and pour the got liquid slowly into the cheescloth. It is best to put a fine strainer under the cheesecloth as the mix will be hot. You want to get all the butter out so squeeze that cheesecloth alot .Most important thing to do is pour about 2 cups of hot water over the wrung cheesecloth and wring out some more till it comes out pretty clear. There will be alot of water but you pour it off later anyway. This all goes into a bowl in the frig to seperate/ The next day skim the butter off the top. You should have almost the whole stick. You can always add a little more than a stick in the beginning to make it come out to one stick. Now you can make a half batch of cookies with this receipe. Mix all your soft canna butter with a 1/4 cup of white sugar and brown sugar. Mix as in reg cookies. Add 1 egg and a couple teaspoons of vanilla. Put in 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda and salt in 1 and 1/8 cups of flour and add and mix. Add your choc chips and bake at NO MORE THAN 325 degrees so you don't waste your THC. Bake for 10-12 mins. Don't think they will taste very good just remember why you are eating them. They also take about a hour to start working and you will think about eating another one but just wait.
Good luck


----------



## joshuadavid21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I have here some little information about your problem recipes. Hope you will like this little information I will post here.

* Cookies & Cannabutter:*
1 package of Betty Crocker chocolate chip cookie dough mix
1 egg
2 sticks of butter
1/4 ounce of some dank
pantyhose
crockpot
baking sheet
glass of milk

*Cannabutter*:
1. Melt down 2 sticks of butter in a 2 qt. crock pot ($10 at Wal Mart)
2. Put 1/4 of finely ground up bud in the butter and stir in until all of the bud is fully submerged.
3. Let sit for 8 to 10 hours, while stirring every 30 minutes or hour.
4. Once bud & butter are cooked up, cut pantyhose to fit a cup or piece of Tupperware, while making sure there's a little pocket left in the center.
5. Pour the butter/bud mixture into that cup and make sure all of the bud ends up in there.
6. Once poured, carefully undo the pantyhose and squeeze the excess butter out of the bud that's in that "pocket." (I poured it through pantyhose twice, but one time is fine)

Before you start the cookies, pour 1 stick (1/2 cup of melted butter) into a piece of Tupperware, and place in the fridge to let it solidify. (The solidification takes a couple of hours f.y.i.) 

*Cookies*:
1. Preheat oven to 320 degrees.
2. Mix 1 egg, 1 stick (1/2 cup of the melted cannabutter), and cookie dough mix in a bit bown.
3. Place foil on pan(s), and portion the dough out onto the pan(s) roughly 2 inches apart. (The bag says it makes 3 dozen 2 inch cookies, but I only got 18 out of it. My cookies were closer to 3 or 3 1/2 inches, and super fat)
4. Bake for 10 minutes on 320.
5. Take out, and pull foil sheets off of hot pans and let the cookies sit on the foil, for roughly 5 minutes to cool.
6. Pour glass of milk,


----------



## hummbling (Mar 21, 2010)

joshuadavid21 said:


> Well, I have here some little information about your problem recipes. Hope you will like this little information I will post here.
> 
> *Cookies & Cannabutter:*
> 1 package of Betty Crocker chocolate chip cookie dough mix
> ...


 
Good job! That sounds great. So how many grams per 12 cookies is that? .625 or better?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 21, 2010)

you should go out and get a quarter of reggs and save most of that decent weed for smoking, maybe put a little in the cannabutter mix. also if you know any growers who just harvested, buying trim and fan leafs off of them ($20 oz is reasonable, they usually just throw it away) it can add more product to your cannabutter recipe


----------



## Dankdaisy (Jul 11, 2010)

Just tried the recipe and they came out looking good, i used a gram of hash oil instead of trim.I just ate one and a half,just gotta wait to see how potent they are.Im hopeful  ill post a reply on how baked i am ha ha.


----------



## Dankdaisy (Jul 12, 2010)

*So...i got impatient and after an hour of not feeling anything, i ate another cookie.haha 2 1/2 in total...a couple hours later i was floored!i smoke everyday several times a day and i have to say these cookies were bomb!!!very helpful, definitely gonna be making them again...maybe even try a brownie recipe...anyone know any brownie recipes that use melted butter?....thanks!*


----------

